# Liveaboard marinas italy



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello everyone just wondering if anyone knows about any liveabord marinas in Italy and also what they may cost etc. Thank you in advance for the information.

:ship-captain::2 boat::captain:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It would be fun to know and I hope we have some Italian members here.

Is this for your use? What's your plan? Unless you are a European Union citizen and your boat has been imported to the EU (read paid import taxes) you're fairly limited to being a transient. Six months, I believe, cumulatively among all the Shengen countries (EU mostly).


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hoping for more input here also . . . Am also interested in the Med . .


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

I have an Italian and US passport, boat was purchased in Annapolis and it is a federal documented vessel.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

With an Italian passport, you are good to go. Shengen is immigration, not customs, so the boat is a whole other kettle of fish.
For the rest of the non-EU world, Shengen means 90 *days* in and 90 *days* out, not an inconsiderable inconvenience.
The problem, if one does not wish to leave their boat or be illegal (not a very good idea with our present administration's proclivity of making enemies of lifelong friends), is where to go with the boat for those three months.
For me, cruising the Med, I might make the Cote d'Azure from Gib in 90 days, but I'd miss a lot. So, it's turn around a hustle out of the Med to the UK, or hustle to Croatia, which I hear is nice, but very expensive. All those who love moorings, will *love* Croatia, I hear! Otherwise, there's North Africa, not somewhere I'd go these days. Not many good choices for cruisers left.
Then after 90 days outside the EU, they graciously give you another 90 days. "Oh thank you, thank you, oh thank you" I say groveling from my knees, "Thank you.". I'm certainly not of a mind to cross an ocean under sail twice for this graciousness. After all, we have a charter business to return to in the fall. 
So, we're thinking of flying and doing the EuroRail thing and leaving the boat in Trinidad next year. If you can't beat em, join em..... blah, blah, blah.


----------



## russafa (Sep 8, 2018)

It would help if you could be a bit more specific. Italy is a large country with over 100 ports dotting its over 7,000 kilometers of coastline. Where about in the country do you plan to settle? Almost every major port has a web site, often with an English version, that show tarrifs.

I've spent a decent amount of time docked at Porto di Andora whose rates can be found at *woops can't post URLs as a newbie, google "porto di andora tariffe"*

These rates are commensurate with what I've experienced all over the Mediterranean over the years. 10 to 15€ per day for a 10m slip with reduced rates under contract.

If you have a specific area of the country in mind I might be able to help you narrow down the field.

Good luck & happy sailing.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

What are marina rates in X?
How long does it take to learn to fly without wings?
Thats the level of seriousness. 
An offhand/pui post.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

russafa said:


> It would help if you could be a bit more specific. Italy is a large country with over 100 ports dotting its over 7,000 kilometers of coastline. Where about in the country do you plan to settle? Almost every major port has a web site, often with an English version, that show tarrifs.
> 
> I've spent a decent amount of time docked at Porto di Andora whose rates can be found at *woops can't post URLs as a newbie, google "porto di andora tariffe"*
> 
> ...


Naples area would be great. I tried to look up rates on the different marinas but all I found was mooring and daily rates. I was wondering if there are live aboard rates monthy and have not found anything. :2 boat:


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

RegisteredUser said:


> What are marina rates in X?
> How long does it take to learn to fly without wings?
> Thats the level of seriousness.
> An offhand/pui post.


Thank you for this helpful post! :captain::captain:


----------



## flyingriki (Sep 27, 2012)

sailforlife said:


> Naples area would be great. I tried to look up rates on the different marinas but all I found was mooring and daily rates. I was wondering if there are live aboard rates monthy and have not found anything. :2 boat:


Take a look out in the islands nearby. Ischia would be my first choice, then Procida. Wouldn't bother with Capri - must be ridiculous!


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

So right now I am in a live aboard marina I can live here forever. My question is does that same system apply in Italy? Marinas were I can have like a year around contract and live aboard. :2 boat:


----------



## makobuilders (Feb 7, 2014)

```

```



sailforlife said:


> I have an Italian and US passport, boat was purchased in Annapolis and it is a federal documented vessel.


Sailorlife, when you sail into Italian waters hide your passport and pull out your American to clear immigration. Don't sail into Italian waters as an Italian, otherwise you'll be paying 22% tax on the value of your boat. It doesn't matter that it's documented in America, but especially if it is in your name.

You should read up on Italian VAT regulations related to boat. Not fun stuff.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

makobuilders said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Sailorlife, when you sail into Italian waters hide your passport and pull out your American to clear immigration. Don't sail into Italian waters as an Italian, otherwise you'll be paying 22% tax on the value of your boat. It doesn't matter that it's documented in America, but especially if it is in your name.
> ...


22% :cut_out_animated_em Thats just nuts!


----------

